# 2nd interview?



## Hammer (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah, i applied for local 351 out of jersey. i just got a letter saying im top 20% of those interviewed and to come back for further evaluation, some one said it was a drug test does anyone know what happens after this or what it means.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It could be anything. Just go at the scheduled date & time.


----------

